# Kara - smilies



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k. Kara. Fess up! Where are you getting all those wonderful emoticons for your posts, girl???? I see rows of puppies, b'day parties, all kinds of FUN smilies added to your text and I want DETAILS! LMBO!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

​


marjrc said:


> O.k. Kara. Fess up! Where are you getting all those wonderful emoticons for your posts, girl???? I see rows of puppies, b'day parties, all kinds of FUN smilies added to your text and I want DETAILS! LMBO!


:frusty: *Pretty Please !!!* :ear:​


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Kara gave the link in another thread but I can't remember what one, and I couldn't get it to work for me. I'm too computer challenged. If you find it, let me know how to get it to work, Please.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kara posted she is using www.bestsmileys.com


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Debbie, if you go to the site, then look at the index of smilies, find the one you like, copy the code to the left of it and paste it in your reply. 

Thanks Kara!!!!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I think I did it. I takes this old gal awhile to catch on. Thank you.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well Kiss my grits! I figured it out! Thanks!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy 4th Everyone!








Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

How do you get to the smileys while you are on the forum?? I have a mac.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> How do you get to the smileys while you are on the forum?? I have a mac.


Me too but it worked fine!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just copy and paste


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OK...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> OK...











Sorry but it works on my Mac


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok....i'm a bit slow sometimes with computer stuff...how do I get to the smiley website while I am on the forum??


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

You have to go there in a different window. I use tab browsing. So I just open a new tab...apple T. ( Im use Firefox/Mac) then go to the site, copy the location and post it here.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance but how do you do that??


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

What browser are you using? Safari? Internet Explorer, Firefox or another?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Let's see if this works...


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Thanks!!!*










Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to respond! The weekend festivities has beat me up and I went to bed early last night!!









Just go to www.bestsmileys.com and copy and paste the "img" code to the left of whatever smiley you want!

I'll fess up, I'm a forum whore, so I learned about that on another forum I go to. Its fun finding the perfect smiley! There are probably 1000 of them on the site, There are a few other smiley sites, but they aren't organized as easily.

I have to say though, out of the 3-4 forums that I frequent, Melissa has the best selection of smileys!









Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Gee Kara, how in the world could you chat on another forum when we have THE BEST ONE HERE!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

This forum is my favorite though! The other ones I use are more geared towards medical stuff, so yes, they are helpful, but not quite as *fun* as this one! 


Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here goes.......


















It works!!!!!

















Kara and Melissa!!! :whoo:

What you can do Vicki, is keep the 'bestsmileys' window minimized at the bottom and go to it whenever you reply to a post here, choose the category you like, then highlight the link there, copy and paste it back here.

Kara, I used to a "forum whore" too so I know what you mean! LOL I was making signature tags for Delphi forum users, but I prefer how easy this is to use as opposed to there.

Shannon, you are SO right! We must sit Kara down







and have a little 'chat'. 

LOL Fun!!!!! We are so easily amused......








... and these are supposed to be EYES ??????!! :jaw:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I'm slowly getting th hang of the smileys....what would I be....a "smiley whore"? LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you Kara, and Thank you Melissa for giving us a place we can use as many smiley's as we want and no one laughs at us.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy said:


> Thank you Kara, and Thank you Melissa for giving us a place we can use as many smiley's as we want and no one laughs at us.


What do you mean 'no one laughs at us' ??


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Its time*








I think they need to create a havanese smiley!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Well I'm slowly getting th hang of the smileys....what would I be....a "smiley whore"? LOL


Vicki, this one's for you:


















'night !


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL Marj!!!!!!!!!

I've never seen that one! Hilarious!!!!!!!!










I think this thread might need to be rated PG13 or R!!!!!!!! hehe.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so completely computer stupid!!!!:frusty: I click on the link to bestsmileys'.com, AND THEN WHAT??? I tried downloading something and ended up a ton of junk on my computer. Then I finally got to a page of smileys, and copies them, but could not past them here. Help>!>!ll!lkl??
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

That is what happened to me too. I had to erase a bunch of crap. Go to the web site click on "index page" Choose the smiley you want and copy the code to the left and paste it in your reply.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Laurie...THANK YOU!!! For what? For joining my side of the computer challenged!! It took me awhile to get it after tons of stupid questions but I think I got it!! Also Marj....that's a great one.....where did you find it??


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I just had to use this one:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I know Deb....they are addictive and I admit I have gone a little Nuts using them! I spend more time picking one out than writing my post! Oh well, here's another...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh my...this is fun!!!
























Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

For all you PC or MAC people


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay, I hope this works.....









This is so neat!!! Thank you Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Whoooohooooo!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Uh oh! Another one bites the dust


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ok I really gotta try these...I was attempting to use a "ticker" earlier and I couldn't get it to work....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Test:










How cool is that? hehe


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hooray! I finally got it to work!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

irnfit said:


>


Great job!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mintchip, what program are you using?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

dboudreau said:


>


I guess I've been discovered.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Loads of fun here!! I love all those great "havanese" tags, Sally. Make sure to post them in that thread about the tags/emoticons please. 
Debbie is having some fun with making tags too! Nice! 

Yes, you have to click on 'index' I think when you go to that site. choose a category and see what smileys they have for that. Once you find one you like, highlight the link/code to the left of it, copy then come here into a reply box and paste it. Should work. Do NOT download anything! It's not at all necessary.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Loads of fun here!! *Do NOT download anything! It's not at all necessary.*


*
Yes that is right Marjrc.*


----------

